# Did you do this?



## Furryanimal (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2018)

???      What the heck  IS  it ???


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

Falcon said:


> ???      What the heck  IS  it ???


It’s coins being sketched with paper and pencil so their imprint shows


----------



## Falcon (Oct 8, 2018)

OH.   Thanks  for that   Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

Falcon said:


> OH.   Thanks  for that   Keesha



You’re welcome Falcon. :grin:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 8, 2018)

I remember doing that. We also had a very old cemetery nearby and people would come and do it on the very old grave markers. Some traveled around and had several hundreds of them. I always thought it was a strange hobby but it didn't do any harm and they seemed to enjoy having them. Their way of preserving history.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2018)

I remember doing this when I was younger,thought it was cool!!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yeah, in fact I tried it on paper dollars but it never worked. My dad said I used the wrong type pencil.:boxing:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes we did it often... and also we'd go out making Brass rubbings in churches, and cemeteries... 

Ohhh goodness, just imagine, we had to use our own imagination to entertain ourselves as kids...poor little souls we were..todays' snowflakes would be feel we had been  abused...LOL


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 11, 2018)

I once got a huge sheet of paper to do a rubbing of Marilyn Monroe.......but, she wouldn't let me......:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 11, 2018)

Just for the record, I never, ever met this Goddess of the Silver Screen, but an old lad like me is allowed to fantasize surely.....hmmmm....


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 11, 2018)

Ferocious said:


> I once got a huge sheet of paper to do a rubbing of Marilyn Monroe.......but, she wouldn't let me......:bigwink:



Reason: The paper must be *flat*!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 5, 2020)

Furryanimal said:


> View attachment 57631


Remember it well! Totally forgot about this!

Thanks for the walk down memory lane, Furry!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember doing that. We also had a very old cemetery nearby, and people would come and do it on the very old grave markers. Some traveled around and had several hundreds of them. I always thought it was a strange hobby but it didn't do any harm and they seemed to enjoy having them. Their way of preserving history.


That was a big thing in the 60s & 70s. We had an old Massachusetts cemetery , 1730.  And people would come for miles to rub the grave stones. The stones could funny stuff on them like, "I told you I was sick".
Like I said, it was a big deal when back when. Do they still do rubbings as much as they did?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> That was a big thing in the 60s & 70s. We had an old Massachusetts cemetery , 1730.  And people would come for miles to rub the grave stones. The stones could funny stuff on them like, "I told you I was sick".
> Like I said, it was a big deal when back when. Do they still do rubbings as much as they did?


I saw someone doing it  a few years back in a very old cemetery near where I live now. I don't think people do it as much these days. So much easier to snap a photo I suppose.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember doing that. We also had a very old cemetery nearby and people would come and do it on the very old grave markers. Some traveled around and had several hundreds of them. I always thought it was a strange hobby but it didn't do any harm and they seemed to enjoy having them. Their way of preserving history.


My sister's church group did that once. Gravestone rubbings. I like reading the epitaphs on old tombstones. Some of them make me quite sad, as people lived such short lives.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)

I remember doing it as a junior detective to see what someone had written on a pad.

I don't think I ever found anything more exciting than a grocery list.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yup!





Aunt Bea said:


> I remember doing it as a junior detective to see what someone had written on a pad.
> 
> I don't think I ever found anything more exciting than a grocery list.


----------

